# Simcoe



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Any one been to Simcoe this year? Any one planning a trip up?


----------



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Full_Choke said:


> Any one been to Simcoe this year? Any one planning a trip up?


Dont know if they have "good ice" But would be interested in going up also if they do.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Leaving next Wednesday . I'll report back on Sunday.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Heard 8-10" of ice in cooks bay


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Heard 8-10" of ice in cooks bay


I haven't checked reports for Jackson Pointe but Port Bolster looks good.
Good luck Revpilot


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Heading there next week 
Revpilot please post a report or pm me


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

From another site , there have been good catches in deeper water off Port Bolster.Good ice with some snow on top.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

revpilot said:


> Leaving next Wednesday . I'll report back on Sunday.


Good luck Rev ! I didn't make plans for over there thinking Erie was a go this year .LOL


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

seen some pics on revpilots page. Seems to be doing pretty well up there!!!


----------



## Sdfish (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to plan a trip up there with my son next year. Does anyone have info for somewhere to stay that's on the water to wake up and walk out and fish. Or even a semi- guided trip? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

revpilot said:


> Leaving next Wednesday . I'll report back on Sunday.


REV any info from your trip!? Thinking about going this upcoming weekend!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Sdfish said:


> I'd like to plan a trip up there with my son next year. Does anyone have info for somewhere to stay that's on the water to wake up and walk out and fish. Or even a semi- guided trip? Any info would be appreciated.


Lots of info on another site, I'll send you a PM


----------

